# Possible Cure For Cane Toad



## Slats (Jan 13, 2009)

*Published:* heres to the demise of toads
*Source: http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/06/13/4371_ntnews.html*


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

here here, lets hope this works


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 13, 2009)

that will not "cure" the cane toad problem, just make some weak. what about all the other toads that dont get a scare.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2009)

its a start,..!!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

thats it. everything else so far effected something other than toads, we could repeat past mistakes and have got rid of them already at the cost of our native frogs


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 13, 2009)

Having a weaker toad is just going to make it easyer for native snakes to catch them unless they can inhance it to a point that it kills them this isent a cure but where geting closer to an answer


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 13, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> everything else so far effected something other than toads



my golf club never affected other animals.


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the "Daughterless gene" is the only real option at the moment. Any product that has to be applied to the toads wont work, we can't possibly 'scare' every toadlet in every waterhole, and the ones that are not affected will just repopulate the areas that are.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 13, 2009)

about time.
i wonder how potent the affected toads venom would be?

would be interesting if if causes stronger or weaker venom


----------



## Slats (Jan 13, 2009)

So maybe it is something that could be implemented at the same time as another attempt


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Slats said:


> So maybe it is something that could be implemented at the same time as another attempt


 
oh nice, thats a good idea, perhaps that and the daughterless gene will be more effective in either conroling or erradicating....
but the sad fact in the case of toads, is *nature always has a way to get around something* and it's been proven time and time again


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 14, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> oh nice, thats a good idea, perhaps that and the daughterless gene will be more effective in either conroling or erradicating....
> but the sad fact in the case of toads, is *nature always has a way to get around something* and it's been proven time and time again




If it were me, I'd definitely *not* use this method with the Daughterless gene method. If I were controlling toads with the gene, I would _want_ them to be breeding successfully, spreading the gene throughout the population. 

Weak toads are not what I'd want when I'm trying to spread a gene.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 14, 2009)

abbott75"

That daughterless gene.....does the affect cause the sex of tadpols to be male?


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> abbott75"
> 
> That daughterless gene.....does the affect cause the sex of tadpols to be male?



Yup, if it works, there will be less and less females in every generation and 'hopefully' they will breed themselves out.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 14, 2009)

i really hope that does work...

do you know of any key areas in which they plan to deploy the gene?


----------

